# Vizio E701i-A3 I'm about to bite, anything I should know?



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm aboht to finally buy an HDTV for my main systen( I've been running a 48"sont rear projection for @ 13 years). I've read some pretty good things about the Vizio, and it's certainly cheaper than mid-line stuff I've seen. There's got to be a trade-off. I'm looking at the E701l-A3. Has anybody seen any problems?:dontknow:


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

Vizio is not a "top-tier" television and the adage "you get what you pay for" applies. Given that, Vizio's do give good pictures but in my experience, longevity may be a weakness in the line. Good buy - yes, but know that shortcomings may be more prevalent than in name brand (Panasonic, Sony, etc.) sets. Of course, there are lemons in name brand sets too.


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

RBTO said:


> Vizio is not a "top-tier" television and the adage "you get what you pay for" applies. Given that, Vizio's do give good pictures but in my experience, longevity may be a weakness in the line. Good buy - yes, but know that shortcomings may be more prevalent than in name brand (Panasonic, Sony, etc.) sets. Of course, there are lemons in name brand sets too.


Thanks for the advice.
Is the concern about durability based on something specific, or general impressions?
Anyone else have experience with Vizio products ?

I guess a service contract could address longevity concerns, but considering Best Buy's situation, thier longevity may be more uncertain than the Vizio's.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

SquareTrade has pretty decent warranties, and I was able to cover my Wally World purchased Vizio with a reasonably priced Wally warranty.


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

tesseract said:


> SquareTrade has pretty decent warranties, and I was able to cover my Wally World purchased Vizio with a reasonably priced Wally warranty.


Thanks tesseract.


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

koyaan said:


> Thanks for the advice.
> Is the concern about durability based on something specific, or general impressions?
> Anyone else have experience with Vizio products ?
> 
> I guess a service contract could address longevity concerns, but considering Best Buy's situation, thier longevity may be more uncertain than the Vizio's.


My feelings are based on the number of problems I've seen posted for Vizio relative to those of other brands as well as a bit of personal experience with the brand. I'm not saying Vizio is a bad brand - just that you might incur some issues of reliability since manufacturing steps are taken to keep the costs low.

A service contract is one solution though some of those can be like pulling teeth to get satisfaction if something does happen, but consider the cost of a service contract compared to the purchase price difference for a higher tier set when the initial purchase is made (compare the warranty periods, also).

Keep in mind that _most_ failures occur short-term after purchase, and Vizios have a fair warranty that would cover most of these. It's more a matter of inconvenience if and when something happens.


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks RBTO


----------

